
Ask HN: Critique of logo design ideas - c_prompt
I&#x27;ve often heard complaints that our current logo looks like it was drawn by a toddler with a paintbrush. One of our users just submitted 48 logo suggestions and many of them seem terrific. I have 9 that are my favorites (but what do I know since I threw the current logo together). I would appreciate feedback as to which ones you&#x27;d prefer (and, if you&#x27;d be willing to share, the reasons you selected the images you did). Thanks in advance. The comment with the images is at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;valme.io&#x2F;c&#x2F;gettingstarted&#x2F;suggestionbox&#x2F;h5qqs&#x2F;project-new-logo-concept-for-valme#c551.<p>(If it helps, some of the ideas I wanted to incorporate into the logo are at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;valme.io&#x2F;c&#x2F;gettingstarted&#x2F;suggestionbox&#x2F;h5qqs&#x2F;project-new-logo-concept-for-valme#c413.)
======
wingerlang
Yeah your current logo is horrible. And speaking of horrible stuff, I think
you should decrease the tags, deemphasise lesser important links and work on
the padding. It all looks VERY messy.

On top of that, I have no idea what your website is about - until I look at
every link to find that literally THE LAST link on the website is the
explanation.

Now for the logos.

[http://i.imgur.com/A6DcE80.png](http://i.imgur.com/A6DcE80.png)

Bottom I dislike they look a bit corporate and doesn't convey anything about
the site as far as I gather.

Middle is kinda okay, but it just looks like financial discussion.

The top ones.

The tree: Nice logo, money grows on tree. Still, it is kind of "invenstment-y"
but the logo itself is cool so I like it.

The growing tree: It is cute, and something about money will grow.

Brain: Kind of getting there, ideas = money. Now the logo itself is too
monotone / too green and will be hard (like the tree) to draw and make nice in
smaller situations.

\---

I don't think any of them 'clicks' with the site itself, but I can't really
come up with something of my own. Maybe a lightbulb combined with a subtle $
inside and an upvote? It's a tough one.

Or, since the name is valME, maybe just a profile shape with a $ inside? It
connects the money with the "me" aspect.

Or, a coin with an upvote inside it. That would signify that the 'upvotes' are
the 'currency'/money.

~~~
c_prompt
This is all great feedback. Thank you. I was actually leaning toward the money
tree/plant idea too (someone else brought up the idea of adding water/watering
can which I really liked). Your point about drawing and making it look nice
when it's small is an excellent point. The idea of a coin with an upvote
inside is brilliant and would be much easier to make/use for small situations.
I'll ask someone to draw a mock-up of that.

I'm very much interested in finding a UI expert to help with the project.

------
craven22
FYI you can run a survey asking people logo preferences for $1 per complete
here: [https://www.survata.com/](https://www.survata.com/)

